# New Myrtle Beach contest, with Food Network folks



## Captain Morgan (Oct 20, 2009)

http://tasteshows.com/

Guy Fieri will be there, and Aaron McCargo will actually present
a barbecue award...this will be judged by the SCBA and will
be part of a large festival.


Rigs: Will be outside of convention center in a designated area. 
Meat: Ribs and Butt (Shoulder) 

1st - $2,000 Plus Trophy 
2nd - $1,000 Plus Trophy 
3rd - $500 Plus Trophy

Friday, May 14th 
BBQ Competitors start to cook. 

Saturday, May 15th
Judging will take place on our Celebrity Stage. 
(Award Ceremony is FREE for BBQ Competitors)
"Big Daddy" - Best of Show 
Aaron McCargo Jr. will pick his favorite BBQ and award that competitor with the "Big Daddy" Best in Show. Cash prize (TBA) plus exclusive celebrity trophy

http://tasteshows.com/showdetails/bbq/bbq.html


----------



## Bbqbrad (Oct 20, 2009)

"10-12 must be SC Resident"

Bummer


----------



## gooose53 (Nov 2, 2009)

Does anyone know if this is invitational only?


----------



## Jack W. (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey Goose,

I contacted the event coordinator. Information should be forthcoming.  It's a little early yet.

Good Q!

Jack


----------

